
Diary of a WebObjects Developer (1998) - mpweiher
https://www.irt.org/articles/js100/
======
_the_inflator
Dude was truly hardcore doing all these things:
[https://www.irt.org/articles/js156/index1.htm](https://www.irt.org/articles/js156/index1.htm)

Fond memories and a reminder, how far we came. Access 97 as a database - I
remember that this was the Gold Standard when I worked part time at Centfox.

